# Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?



## tricydesign (21. April 2009)

*Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Hi Leute,

Ich hab mal eine Frage also; ich zocke zurzeit CS:S, und meine Tastatur ist Kaputt gegangen also hat n paar Fehler bei einigen Buchstaben.

Was meint ihr welche tastatur am besten geeignet ist für das Zocken 
( Gaming Keyboard), es sollte jetzt nun nicht zu teuer sein.

Freue mich auf Vorschläge und ggf. Erfahrungsberichte.

Danke


----------



## Max_Power (21. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Was heißt für dich teuer? Ich kann dir die G11 (50€) und G15 (65€) empfehlen.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich habe die G11 und finde sie nach wie vor klasse. Das Display der G15 ist nur eine spielerei, die am Anfang vielleicht recht aufregend sein wird, jedoch im lauf der zeit überflüssig wird. Ich bin mit der G11 sehr zufrieden, sie besitzt einen Regler mit dem du die Windows Taste deaktivieren kannst, dies dürfte für dich auch sehr wichtig sein. Ansonsten ist auch die blaue beläuchtung sehr schön. Hohl dir die G11


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich besitz die Lycosa und die ist Ihren relativ hohen preis wert, der Anschlag ist präzise, der Tastenhub kurz und die Optik edel und hervorragend


----------



## joel3214 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Razer  und nichts anderes was den bereich angeht 
Alleine durch den kürzeren weg der Tasten sind die besser weil man schneller reagieren kann.Habe früher Rennspiele im Lan gespielt und war zum beispiel immer schneller weg als alle anderen 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei der G15 und so ist aber wenn man mal mehr Tasten als 3 gleichzeitig braucht (ich grade bei bf2) sie erkennen alle gleichzeitig 
Und allein wegen dem aussehen würde ich mir nicht so ein hässliches Ding von g15 reinstellen  (meine Meinung)


----------



## Sway (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich kann Dir die G15 empfehlen (die habe ich auch).


----------



## Beat84 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich empfehle Dir ebenfalls die G11.


----------



## _montana (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Es gibt nicht DIE beste Tastatur. Von den Referenzen nehmen sich G11/G15(Refresh) nicht viel.
Am besten einfach mal in einen Laden gehen und testen. Jeder muss da seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, denn man kann nicht pauschalisieren: "Das ist die beste Tastatur."
Ich habe mit G15 und Lycosa meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Beides tolle Tastaturen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Du musst vorerst Präferenzen setzen. Z.B. worauf du Wert legst. Ich zum Beispiel liebe flache Tasten. Und nach den Kriterien suchst du dir dann eine aus.
G15 Refresh, Razer etc eignen sich gut!


----------



## Jami (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich kann dir die Saitek Cyborg ans Herz legen, die macht sich wirklich gut


----------



## Phil_5 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich besitze auch ne Razer Lycosa.

Warum ?
schön flache Tasten (Laptopähnlich war mir wichtig)
Gummibeschichtet
super Anschlag
Hintergrundbeleuchtung 
Is auch fürs zocken ideal, hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Einziges Manko finde ich, is die Klavierlackoptik - sieht zwar edel aus aber ziemlich schnell schmutzig. Achja und die rauschenden Headset Anschlüsse am Keyboard - die kannste vergessen.


----------



## _montana (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Was mir an der Lycosa nicht gefällt sind die relativ schnell verschleißenden Tasten.
WASD kann man bei mir nur noch erahnen, obwohl sie grad mal ihr einjähriges gefeiert hat.


----------



## Phil_5 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*



_montana schrieb:


> Was mir an der Lycosa nicht gefällt sind die relativ schnell verschleißenden Tasten.
> WASD kann man bei mir nur noch erahnen, obwohl sie grad mal ihr einjähriges gefeiert hat.



Was zum Teufel machst du mit deiner armen Tastatur - meine is n bisschen älter als ein Jahr und die Tasten sehen noch immer gut aus (alles lesbar). Obwohl das Ding fast im Dauereinsatz ist (pcghx Beiträge verfassen XD).

Ich weis nur, dass es am Anfang ein Produktionsprobelm mit den Dingern gegeben hat und da auch teils sehr schneller Tastenverschleis eines dieser Probleme war... villeicht liegts daran.

Achja ich hab das Ding auch gleich nach Kauf einmal in RMA gegeben aufgrund eines defekts und ein neues Keyboard bekommen mit einem misteriösen aufgeklebten Punkt auf der Verpackung. Es gibt jetzt im inet mehrere Berichte das man Tastaturen mit einem Punkt aus der RMA zurück erhalten hat diese scheinen dan die wirklich serienreifen ohne Probleme gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Spikos (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*



Jami schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Saitek Cyborg ans Herz legen, die macht sich wirklich gut


Ein Freund von mir hatte seit Januar Saitek Cyborg Tastatur und Maus in Gebrauch. Vor 2 Wochen gab die Tasta komplett den Geist auf, vor 1 Woche funktionierte die Maus nichtmehr richtig (reagierte bei Mausclicks kaum). Beim Mediamarkt zurückgegeben und für den Gutschein eine Lycosa + Diamondback 3G. Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme .

Hab jetzt seit 2 Monaten eine Tarantula. Man muss sich anfangs ein bisschen eingewöhnen wenn man noch nie ne Gamingtastatur gehabt hat, mich verwirrten die Zusatztasten und ich tippte ein paarmal daneben. Die Tastenanschläge sind super kurz und trotzdem nicht so labbrig wie auf einer Laptoptastatur, man merkt den Unterschied zu "normalen" Tasten deutlich. In UT3 und anderen Egoshootern merkt man richtig, wie direkt man steuern kann.

Meine 2 (oder 3? oder doch 4? Hab ich schon Ewigkeiten) Jahre alte Diamondback 3G ist immernoch super. Das Gummi ist leicht vergilbt (Schweißhände bei Counter Strike) und das Mausrad wird langsam locker (aber funktioniert 1A). Mausklicks sind auch nach so langer Zeit fast so sicher wie am ersten Tag und die Füße sind kaum abgenutzt - obwohl ich früher so gut wie jeden Tag einige Stunden CS gespielt habe, später mal für 1 Jahr WoW. So müssen Mäuse sein!

Ich hab auch einfach mal Erfahrungen mit meiner Maus reingeschrieben, obwohls ja nur um ne Tastatur geht .


----------



## mrmouse (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich habe die G15 (Refresh, mit dem kleinerem Bildschirm) und bin sehr zufrieden 
Ich spiele selber css und es ist recht praktisch das man die Windows taste sperren kann.
Den Bildschrim finde ich nicht schwachsinnig, da ich imemr meine Temperaturen/auslastung im Auge habe, oder die Uhr um irgendwelche Termine nicht zu verpassen  oder um nachzuschauen welches Lied läuft.
Die Makros sind auch recht praktisch.
Und stabil ist sie auch, da ich noch ab und zu mal extreme kindheitskrankheiten habe, und die Tastatur das wegstecken muss  Sie hat schon oft auf die Nase bekommen und funktionert einwandfrei. Auch kaffee ist mir mal rübergekippt, aber nach kräftigen schüttel ist alles wundebar 

Kommt auch drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst, aber ich würde dir zur GXX Serie von logitech raten 

MfG Mouse


----------



## wolfo36 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

ich würde dir auch die g11 empfehlen hab sie selber, kann sie aber grad nicht nutzen wqeill sie in einzelnen tasten da liegt


----------



## Nucleus (27. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Hatte vorher die G11 und jetzt die G15 refresh.

Erst dachte ich auch immer das Display sei unwichtig.
Aber in vielen Spielen liefert sie z.B. Daten, die nur über Umwege vom Bildschirm abzulesen sind (letztens nötige Erfahrungspunkte für nächsten Level bei The Witcher entdeckt, etc.).

Außerdem ist die G15 wirklich schön - und vor allem auch kleiner als der Klotz von G11 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (28. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

@Nucleus das ist keine G15, dass ist irgendwas, was man rausbekommt, wenn man die richtige g15 ins feuer wirft 

@threadsteller.
Zum zocken reicht eignetlich ejde x-beliebige standarttastatur, solange sie einen halbwegs vernünftigen andruckpunkt hast. gerade bei CSS kann man ja auf jede Taste seien Makrus per config.cfg programmieren, womit programmierbare tasten selbst relativ unntöig isnd.
Wenn du spielerein haben willst (Wie ich z.B.) dann kannst ud dir z.b. die g15 holen (Wobei ich das alte model präferiere, aber das ist geshcmackssache)


----------



## _montana (28. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> @Nucleus das ist keine G15, dass ist irgendwas, was man rausbekommt, wenn man die richtige g15 ins feuer wirft



Doch eigentlich schon. Bloß schimpft sich das Teil "Refresh"


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ganz klar die Logitech G15 refresh. 
Ich habe diese Tastatur auch, und für CS:S ist sie einfach geboren. 
Zusätzlich kann man sich ein paar nützliche Informationen im Display ablesen. 

Ich als Gamer bervorzuge, die Möglickeit meine Temps. amzulesen. 
Dann braucht man nicht immer extra in den Desktop zurückzuspringen. 

Kann kann natürlich auch Infos für CS:S einblenden lassen. 

Also für mich ist die Tastatur, das Beste was es gibt.


----------



## Arctosa (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich hab zurzeit die Razer Tarantula und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

G15 Refresh! Spitzen Tastatur. Nicht nur fürs zocken auch zum tippen sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## W0LVE (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Hab noch die alte G15 und bin immer noch voll zufrieden weil sie einfach gut zum zocken aber auch für anderes geeignet ist.Was ich aber seit neustem zusätlich benutze ist die G13.
Kann das Ding auch nur weiter empfehlen.Ist halt häuptsächlich für zocken gedacht.


----------



## Ahab (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

also ick finde...  dit wichtigste kriterium is einfach mal die tastenhöhe. wenn du ne normale tastenhöhe gewohnt bist, is die g11 oder die g15 ziemlich gut. wenn du auf spielereien verzichten kannst ABER ne beleuchtung wünschst, empfehle ich dringendst das illuminated keyboard von SPEEDLINK. die hatte ich über 5 jahre und hab sie wirklich totgedaddelt ^^ ein top keyboard, super robust, schlicht, blau beleuchtet, und kostet mittlerweile unter 20 €. ich weiß nich wies bei der mit refreshs aussieht, aber bei meiner war der druckpunkt brutal tief. vielleicht hat sich das mit neuen revisionen geändert. allerdings gewöhnt man sich daran, ich hab das zuletzt nich mehr gemerkt ^^ 
im moment hab ich das illuminated keyboard von LOGITECH. optisch echt sahne, aber mit notebooktasten. wenn man 5 jahre nur mit normaler höhe gezockt hat is der umstieg sicher nich inner halben stunde vollzogen  ich bin mittlerweile soweit und muss sagen es hat sich voll gelohnt. is aber noch recht teuer dit brett, so um die 70 rum. ansonsten kann ich in dem metier ebenfalls die lycosa empfehlen. hat sichn kumpel geholt und war sofort verliebt  ganz krass an der tastatur is allerdings die beschichtung+beleuchtung. war neulich bei besagtem kumpel und da hat die sonne aufs board geschienen, und da hat man wirklich NICHTS mehr erkannt. in der hinsicht is die mirror edition der lycosa n blick wert, die is komplett in klavierlack, wird aber seeeehr schnell opfer von fingerabdrücken. is denn nich mehr so lecker  
was bei alledem am besten hilft wurde schon gesagt: such dir den größten mediamarkt, medimax, saturn wattweeßick in deiner nähe (zwecks auswahl  ) und schmöker ma n bisschen, macht sich am besten ^^


----------



## tobi757 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich hab die G11, wirklich ne geile Tastatur .... 

Vorallem zum zocken geht sie total ab, da man ja alles mögliche auf den G-Tasten speichern kann.

Beleuchtung ist auch top, und vorallem das Rädchen oben für die Lautstärke ist wirklich sehr geil, das man das sogar für andere Sachen benutzen kann. Kenne jemanden der grade an einem Plugin für die G11 arbeitet, was es erlaubt das Rädchen als son Drehdingen für Schallplatten zu benutzen ^^ 
Das Display brauche ich nicht, sonst hätte ich die alte G15 genommen  
Ich benutze einfach ein OSD, das ich mittels G-Tasten auch verstellen kann


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

ich kenne nur 1 gutes: Logitech G19, is aber preislich etwas weit oben


----------



## tobi757 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ich kenne nur 1 gutes: Logitech G19, is aber preislich etwas weit oben



Hast du die selber ?


----------



## kwku (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*



Arctosa schrieb:


> Ich hab zurzeit die Razer Tarantula und bin voll zufrieden



Kann ich nur bestätigen!!
Ist eine Super-Tastatur ohne Mängel.


----------



## tobi757 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Also wenn hier jeder seine eigene Tastatur empfiehlt kommt der Threadersteller glaub ich nicht wirklich weiter  

Mein Tipp ist einfach mal z.B. zu MediaMarkt oder Saturn oder so zu gehen und dann mal alle Tastaturen anzugucken, am besten gehste mitm Verkäufer rum der dir dann alle Kartons von den Tastaturen mal aufmachen soll ^^ 

Hab ich auch so gemacht, am besten noch anschließen lassen, damit du siehst wie die Beleuchtung aussieht. So findest du genau das richtige für dich


----------



## Ahab (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

ja es wiederholt sich im endeffekt doch ^^ is meines erachtens die sinnvollste entscheidung


----------



## Bullveyr (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Also wenn hier jeder seine eigene Tastatur empfiehlt kommt der Threadersteller glaub ich nicht wirklich weiter


Ist doch normal in den Kaufberatungs-Threads, 90% empfehlen einfach ihre Maus/Tastatur/ etc. mit der einzigen Begründung, dass sie sie selber haben..


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich hab über 3 Jahre meine alte G15 benutzt und hatte seit dem nie wieder eine bessere unter meinen Fingern. Wenn die neue genauso gut is von den Tasten her kann ich die uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Dagegen ist mein derzeitiges Apple-Keyboard nix^^


----------



## riedochs (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Microsoft Sidewinder X6 gekauft. Bin absolut begeistert davon und kann das Keyboard nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Ahab (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Tastatur ist die beste fürs Gaming?*

ja die erntet auch viel lob


----------

